# 5th Gen. Starters Revealed



## Starly (May 12, 2010)

Here is the link to the images:
http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pokemon.shtml

Just so everyone can see them.
btw which would you all pick?

I would pick Tsutaja (grass lizard)


----------



## Bluberry Bat (May 12, 2010)

Already? Not rushing at all Nintendo nope. :V
Well I dislike the pig and otter, though they're still quite a step up from the awful 4th gen set, but Tsutaja holy crap, I adore this thing. <3 What a smug snake, kyaha~


----------



## Tailsy (May 12, 2010)

Please discuss this in this thread rather than making new ones.


----------

